# Able to ping to the other PC but can't see the PC



## sooyong94 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am setting up a simple SMB share for my HTPC, however it used to work for a day before I cannot see the HTPC. Tried pinging on the HTPC, and I was able to ping it, but I can't see the PC and I keep on getting an error Network Path was not found. I tried turning off firewall and that doesn't really help as well.


----------

